# Fantastic saw for rough or finish work



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I am not really a fan of Hitachi but I used this saw while building a house for my cousin, it did good with framing as well as trim.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I like mine, it does everything I ask of it and does it well.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Good review - thank you. I've always been a fan of Hitachi (except for their ugly athletic styling) and I am not surprised that this is a good machine.

On my Makita, that also has a low fence, I bolt 3/8 inch boards to the fence to solve the low fence problem. I used Sycamore but any hard, straight wood would do.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have only one Hitachi item, a 20 year old 1/4 sheet orbital sander that will not die, and nothing has broken on it.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I use one of these from Hitachi sub-fence on the right-side.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

How good is the lock, any play?
THX


----------



## wannabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Richgreer - I'll have to try bolting the boards.
Abbot - nice setup. I've been tempted to buy the right side fence but I'll try Richgreer's suggestion first.
Routerisstillmyname - nice name. By lock, I'm assuming you mean locking the tubes to make it a non-slider. It works very well with no play. In fact, I usually lock it when I put it away and have forgotten once or twice to unlock it when I use it. Let's just say it's sturdy enough that I've almost knocked the saw off the miter saw stand (I don't bolt it on the stand). I otherwise haven't noticed any play in the locking mechanism - at least not for the one I have.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

THX wannabe, I mean when you move the handle to change the angle, is there a play? few saws that's I've seen on display have had way too much play when you move the handle for angle cuts. 
Dewalt and Bosch the only saws that I've seen that lock /latch dead on with no play.


----------



## wannabe (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't noticed any play when changing for either a bevel or miter angle. There are positive detents for some common angles. But more importantly, when you screw the handle in for the miter or bevel angle, there is no play in table movement or movement of the saw head - either with or without the slide. The handle screws in very tightly. I've actually forgotten a few times to unscrew it to change the angle when I store it and the thing won't budge.

It could be that my tolerance for imprecision is a lot higher than yours. I am, after all, not any sort of professional - just a homeowner who likes to work with tools. But like I said, I've used it for both fine and rough work, and I've gotten nothing but great results. If you are thinking about getting this, I would check out the reviews on Amazon as some of them are very detailed. I personally have nothing but great things to say about this saw.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I *LOVE* this saw!

It is super accurate for the full length of the slide and reliable day after day.

The short fence on the right has not been an issue for me.

Worth every penny.


----------



## Sandman99 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am in the finishing business and I have had my Hitachi saw for almost 10 years now. It is a great saw for crown on the flat because it has stops for both 52 and 45 degree crown (bevel and miter) which most saws do not. Also the saw is compact and easily lugged around from job site to job site. I would go for the saw with no laser because who can trust those lasers anyways. Also the dust port actually collects most dust the saw produces where I find with the dewalt and Makita dust flies everywhere. Bottom line the Japanese make great tools.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 12, 2010)

l own one myself and think its GREAT!


----------

